# The 2018 ABT Audi TT RS and limited edition ABT Audi TT RS-R



## ABT-America.com (May 18, 2017)

The all-new 2018 Audi TT RS combines elegance and performance to the best effect and ABT is making 
sure that Audi’s sports car leaves a lasting impression. The ABT TT RS has been given a carbon fiber rear 
skirt set with stainless steel exhaust system and double tailpipe trim that takes the already entertaining 
factory sound to the next level. 










To ensure that the 2018 Audi TT RS also provides a suitable driving experience, ABT fitted it with 
suspension springs and sports stabilizers on the front and rear axle. The best way to drive this powerful 
car is with matching 19 or 20 inch wheels in ER-C “gun-metal” or GR “glossy black” design. ABT also 
offers a more exclusive wheel option with “black magic” ER-F or GR-F forged rims that only weigh 
about 20 lbs per wheel. 










Talking about exclusivity: By creating the limited edition TT RS-R, ABT is taking the compact Audi 
sports car to a new level. This special edition is limited to 50 cars worldwide and features a whole 
range of exterior and interior upgrades. The body of the ABT Audi TT RS-R received high quality 
add-on parts made of visual carbon fiber. This includes the front spoiler, the exclusive front grille 
frame with a red TT RS-R logo, front flics and front blades, side skirt add-ons with side blades as 
well as a rear skirt add-on with a red TT RS-R logo. The limited edition is equipped with 20 inch 
ABT SPORT GR wheels in “glossy black” with diamond machined flange.










The uncompromising upgrades for the TT RS and the limited edition ABT Audi TT RS-R illustrate 
the essence of ABT: We have been focusing on our customers needs for over 120 years and are 
bringing maximum driving enjoyment to Audi enthusiasts worldwide. 










*Our Warranty*

All our ABT parts come with a warranty of up to 4 years or 100,000 miles. Installing parts like 
aerodynamics or wheels will not void the factory warranty of the car.
*
About ABT*

ABT is the global market leader when it comes to enhancing cars produced by Audi and VW. 
Since 1896 the German company uses its engineering skills in various racing series (e.g. Formula E 
and German Touring Car Masters) and to cater for the needs of car enthusiasts worldwide by 
providing European quality aftermarket parts for street cars. 

Sold in more than 50 countries, ABT is also permanently present in North America, based in 
Miami, Florida at our partner F355 Automobile Technic, to provide services and parts to 
customers in the United States, Canada and Mexico.

Please visit www.abt-america.com for more info about us and our products.


----------

